# Big bass caught yesterday, should I have had it mounted?



## Coopah13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Caught this 7 lb 1 oz largemouth yesterday and threw him back, I already have a 6.5 lb bass mount and decided to throw him back even though he was a much bigger fish, do you think I made the right decision by releasing him or should I have kept him too, here is two pics of the bass












I was also wondering what would have caused the damage to the fishes dorsel fin and tail, any ideas?


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 8, 2009)

*I let a nine pounder*

go one time but I was married then lol.  Taxidermy can get expensive!  I wont mount one unless its 10 pounds or larger.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2009)

Good bass.  Congrats on the catch.

Hoss


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 8, 2009)

fanning the basses bed will cause the damage to the tail. nice catch


----------



## Coopah13 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for the replys and congrats, I feel that I made the right decision and am only going to mount my next bass if it is over 10 lbs


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Mar 8, 2009)

ive always said i would never mount one unless she was over ten.  Ive caught 4  in the 8s and 9s but still havent joined the DD club


----------



## MSG_AL (Mar 8, 2009)

nice bass... can't wait to get out and try and get me one...

AL


----------



## silentsteps (Mar 8, 2009)

big bass but you did the right thing in letting her go


----------



## boparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats a fine bass you caught and a great move on your part to let him go.

It's kind of letting a good 8 pointer walk so he can be an even better trophy the next year.

The bottom line is you have pictures and you know what you accomplished as do we. 

You're a good sportsman and you could always have a mount of the bass without using the real fish.

Congradulations 

Bobby


----------



## Lilrock (Mar 9, 2009)

Pictures are as good as mounts if you know that you can have a chance at it some day down the road!


----------



## perty boy (Mar 9, 2009)

those fillets would have been super next to a plate of cheese grits!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 9, 2009)

perty boy said:


> those fillets would have been super next to a plate of cheese grits!



But the smaller ones are more plentiful and shore do taste better.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't you just take the pictures and the weight and have a mount made?


----------



## maker4life (Mar 13, 2009)

I waited until I caught a ten lb'er before I got one mounted .


----------



## Redbow (Mar 14, 2009)

I would say you did the right thing in letting her go, a few of her offspring might end up as big or bigger than she is and you can catch them later because you released her !


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 17, 2009)

Good call.
Next time take some mesurements and have a replica mount maid .


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 17, 2009)

It was your choice, so prepare to catch a bigger one. I've released at least 50-60 over 5 to 7 lbs over the last few years. I want a 9lber for the wall even though i have some 10+ on the wall, anyway congrats to you and keep fishing.


----------



## Killer41 (Mar 18, 2009)

I let a 23lb stripper go!  I kick myself everytime I look at the picture


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 18, 2009)

To each his own.....congrats on the catch. But man that thing would have had some filets.....thats probably what I would have done.....ate him!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats, nice Bass!


----------



## earth mover (Mar 18, 2009)

My  best  is  5lb.I   think  you  did  the  right   thing.I   don't  have   one   on  the   wall  yet.I'm   waiting    on  a 10 lber  to.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Mar 25, 2009)

Man i use that fish fer bait! HAHA naw i jp Nice Fish stranger!


----------



## bcamp (Mar 26, 2009)

Having it mounted is completely up to you.  I have a 6.5 lb bass mounted on the wall and it is a trophy to me.  I am proud to have it hanging up.  That is the only question I would ask when catching a bass like that..."Do I want this mounted?"  Mine is a beautiful mount. 

If I could recommend a taxidermist for fish it would be Wayne Kelly.  He did a great job on my fish and can do pretty much any type of animal.  He paid real close attention to detail and I would definitely refer him to anyone.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 26, 2009)

*Your choice to make*

I think you did the right thing. My first fish over 5lb went on the wall. It was 7.1, and caught during a tournament. After that, I said I would wait on a 10lber. Caught a 9.2 in another night tournament, and tried to stay true to my word, but she did not make it through the night in my live well, even after trying for several minutes to let her go. She is on my wall also. Then after some time of catching countless big fish, I got my 10 one morning fishing right by myself. Fought her for 30 minutes or so. Went straight to the scales for weight. 10 even, so she is on my wall also. Likely to be all the fish that go on my wall.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Mar 26, 2009)

""""Thats a fine bass you caught and a great move on your part to let him go.

It's kind of letting a good 8 pointer walk so he can be an even better trophy the next year.

The bottom line is you have pictures and you know what you accomplished as do we. 

You're a good sportsman and you could always have a mount of the bass without using the real fish.

Congradulations 

Bobby """""""""""""""


*I AGREE with this guy totally!!! CONGRATS!!*


----------



## fishybzness (Mar 27, 2009)

I think you did the right thing. Not going to get into the ethics debate or anything else. It is all personal preference and what is important to you. If I were going to mount, I would, like others have said, get good measurements and photo if possible and get a replica.

I can honestly say, I have caught 3 over 10 (1 12lb) and 4 over 9. No fish on my wall and not a single regret!

I am pretty sure one I caught that was 10.5, was the same one my buddy caught with me at the same lake (private) that was 13 then! It swam away then too. That is a trade off I can live with...


----------



## Ground hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Nice fish*

That is a nice fish.  You did the right thing.  We eat or release anything under 9 lbs.  Still a great fish and good pics.


----------

